# Windows 8.1 single language TR special function keys



## kony1998 (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a packard bell easynote ms2397 laptop, its about 3years old and was bought in turkey so i have a full keyboard with special letters aswell.
its currently running windows 8.1 single language in turkish. 

im trying to set my function keys to special mode so i can use inside games and applications as apposed to brightness, sound etc.. i can only use them in game when i hold the fn+fkey combo

im looking for a way to set them to permanent special key mode but have been unable to do so, i have looked through forums and googled alot of articles and all the common solutions dont work. ive looked in my BiOS or UEFI but there is no option anywhere to set fkey to special mode. ive looked at my settings and as far as i can read (not really a good turkish speaker) there doesnt seem to be a solution there. would be nice if any of you tech wiz's knew a terminal solution or something that may be universal.

thanks and looking for quick reply's


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To swap the hotkey and special function of the F1 to F12 keys, change the function key setting by booting into Setup (BIOS) by pressing F2 when starting your computer, then select the *Main* menu and change _Function key behavior to Function keys_


----------



## kony1998 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hiya, there is no option in my BIOS relating to a function key swap only an option for f12 boot menu, and there is no "advanced" option either


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Adjust function keys in BIOS
Also check the manual http://cdn.cnetcontent.com/05/e4/05e40ffe-3872-4d15-9eac-1a4eb86565eb.pdf scroll down to page* 13* _Locked keys and embedded numeric keypad_


----------



## kony1998 (Nov 2, 2017)

thats what ive been trying to say.. i go into the BIOS and there is no option for fkeys only the toggle for f12-bootmenu


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That is from Packard Bell manual for you model, if you can't find it, then you need to contact their support.


----------

